# Refinishing question



## Nasty (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a sidearm that needs refinished and have been researching it the past few days; the result, confusion! Seems that I have more choices than re-bluing, i.e. Parkerizing, Blacking.... Any recommendations?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Parkerizing, GunKote, Powdercoat and even Duracoat are all good finish's for pistols IMO. Depending on the amount use and carry vs no carry, is what I use to choose what finish I use...


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 5, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> Parkerizing, GunKote, Powdercoat and even Duracoat are all good finish's for pistols IMO. Depending on the amount use and carry vs no carry, is what I use to choose what finish I use...


 
^^  There are a number of finishes that are not difficult, expensive or requite special stuff.  One site that you can go too is Brownells.


----------



## Nasty (Apr 5, 2010)

Weapon won't be carried or fired much. It's a family heirloom and I just want to preserve it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2010)

In that case take it to a local gunsmith and have it re-blued or parkerized...


----------

